# Did flex leave Philly?



## Rosa susana pena (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey I went to try to apply for amazon flex but it doesn't show I can apply for Philly. Did they close for Phl?

Thank you ahead


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Rosa susana pena said:


> Hey I went to try to apply for amazon flex but it doesn't show I can apply for Philly. Did they close for Phl?
> 
> Thank you ahead


Bad timing. They onboarded a bunch of drivers for the holiday rush, from here on out packages will decrease and it will be harder to get blocks so they stop onboarding drivers to limit saturation.

Only Boston, New Jersey and San Fran are taking new drivers right now. Check every few weeks though and I am sure Philly will onboard new drivers.


----------



## Rosa susana pena (Oct 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Bad timing. They onboarded a bunch of drivers for the holiday rush, from here on out packages will decrease and it will be harder to get blocks so they stop onboarding drivers to limit saturation.
> 
> Only Boston, New Jersey and San Fran are taking new drivers right now. Check every few weeks though and I am sure Philly will onboard new drivers.


ah I see thanks for confirming, shoot I'm too late but I'll keep checking.


----------

